# Bow tuning



## tered (Sep 29, 2014)

This what i got for the first shot with new strings. What is good and the bad?


----------



## tered (Sep 29, 2014)

Also my bare shaft is tilted tot he left from center from straight in what does that mean?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

What bow and cam system?


----------



## tered (Sep 29, 2014)

PSE Brute hp. 70lbs and a 29" draw. Single cam bow


----------

